# Additions to a 5gal



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

So I just moved Kevin Fisher into a huge tank, which my dad says is 5gal. 

ANYWAY I was thinking to add some fish, as it just looks kinda empty just with him. I think the rule is one fish per gallon? So I can add about what, 4 fish?

I was thinking 2 zebra snails, 1 ADF, maybe a ghost shrimp? THOUGH I want to add a Bristlenose Plecko, which I know eat snails, so should I buy a more quickly reproducing ones?

And ADFs require different food requirements, so maybe not....

I'm really at a loss as to what and how many of each I can fit in my tank. Do snails count as fish? How about a ghost shrimp? Can I find all these at my local petsmart? What kind of nutritional needs should I consider? I'd rather not change my feeding routine or anything, the only thing I want to consider is algae and my filter and my heater, and of course the health and safety of Kevin.

OH! and price is really important too haha

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I've heard zebra snails put a lot on the bioload. I would go with one or two small ramshorn snails. Ghost shrimp have basically no bioload so you'd be ok with a few of those but that about maxes our your 5 gallon. The one fish per gallon is not a good way to go. Some fish have higher bioload than others. For instance 1 goldfish needs about 55 gallons to be healthy.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, so Ramshorn snails. I heard those breed like crazy, so could I get a plecko a little while later to keep them in check? and could I get like, one shrimp and a few little fishies? I want something that swims around too, not just chilling on the floor like the snails and shrimp.

Do snails need real plants to be happy?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

My ghost shrimp were always swimming around, but your tank is really too small for tank mates other than snails and shrimp.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ramshorn do breed a bit but you can just clean their eggs off the tank and kill them. Certain fish need to be in schools so going small isn't the answer. Snails dont need live plants but they do need algae wafers. Ghost shrimp you do need more than one. preferably 3. With a 5 gallon and a betta there isn't a lot you should put in there without putting all of your fish in high risk for disease. Pleco's grow to be big and require I think a 10-20 gallon, possibly bigger. I'm surprised I'm the only one responding usually someone else comes in too.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol thanks xjenuhfur


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Might wanna check this thread out.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

+1


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

If you want snails I would go with a Nerite snail, they're smaller and have smaller bioloads than Apple/Mystery snails. Plus Ramshorn snails eat plants, no thanks. Nerite snails also can't breed in freshwater so you'll always just have one. 

They feed off of algae mostly, so they'll do a better job of cleaning algae if you have any. Also pick up some algae wafers to feed your snail, be sure not to overfeed on algae wafer, supplement with blanching some spinach or zucchini, for that extra calcium to keep his shell extra tough! 

If you want shrimps, that's a hit and miss. Most likely your Betta will kill them, so try to get cover for them, like some type of moss, or some hiding places. Ghost shrimps are scavengers they'll eat anything, leftover fish food, algae, etc. They're really cheap compared to other shrimps so I suggest them. Also with shrimps is that they molt, and during that them they're extreme vulnerable, a little poke from your fish could easily kill them. Supplement their diet with blanched vegetables too, spinach, zucchini, high in calcium stuff. 

Also, no to the bristlenose pleco. They grow huge and you'll need a 20g minimum to house them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Or if you wanted something a little more colorfull you could get some cherry shrimp.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah just to reinforce what they said

you can really only do the betta and snails or shrimp. most other kinds of fish needs more space because they need to be in schools/shoals, or they just have a massive bioload.

some bettas don't do well with companions. they might think your shrimp are a snack, or your snail's antennae are yummy worms. you really have to experiment and know things can go wrong. when i added my rabbit snail to my 3 gallon, i was convinced at first Swish was going to eat her antennae. eventually he got used to her and they lived pretty peacefully together. then i moved the snail into the 29 gallon because dang, that thing can POOP. anyways, sorry for the side track ^^; a snail or two, or maybe a few shrimp is about all you can add to your five gallon. 

you should buy a ten gallon if you want to add more fish :K


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Micho said:


> If you want snails I would go with a Nerite snail, they're smaller and have smaller bioloads than Apple/Mystery snails. Plus Ramshorn snails eat plants, no thanks. Nerite snails also can't breed in freshwater so you'll always just have one.
> 
> They feed off of algae mostly, so they'll do a better job of cleaning algae if you have any. Also pick up some algae wafers to feed your snail, be sure not to overfeed on algae wafer, supplement with blanching some spinach or zucchini, for that extra calcium to keep his shell extra tough!
> 
> ...


+1 

Zebra Snails are actually just a colour pattern of a Nerite Snail. I have one in a 5 gallon with my male betta. They get on fine.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, recap of what I've gathered:

Snails or shrimp only.
Pleckos get to large.
Snails; I'd need to get an algae wafers.
Shrimp; may be attacked by my betta, but will eat left over food supplemented with zuccini, ghost ones are cheapest

Anything important I missed?

My plan, and hoping this works:
2 Herite Snails (maybe Zebra)
1 Ghost Shrimp (should I get 2?)

is that too many or is that ok?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I would go with one snail and you can do more than one shrimp maybe 3 or 4, they do get quite large.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I would stick with just one nerite snail. Snails poop a lot for their small size! lol


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

ok, one snail, 2 ghost shrimp? Does that work?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

that tank is too small for a bristle nose


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would get more shrimp - at least 5 - as they are colony animals and like to be in groups.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I went to Petsmart today and picked up 4 shrimp and a snail.

Unfortunately, one of the shrimp wasn't playing it smart so Kevin killed him. I figured as much, but I still feel bad. Two of the other three are pretty big so they seem to be good at avoiding him and at least not flitting around in the mid tank like the one that got killed. I can't seem to find the third at the moment. The snail hasn't moved, at least not that i've seen.

ALSO interesting; I picked up two new bettas *headdesk*. Barnacles. Ah well. They are beautiful; a male HM and a female that I have no clue what she is. I think HM or P or both haha.

Obviously the new bettas are in their own little quarantine containers. The female didn't look too good at first, she was kinda head downing, but now she's better


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What kind of a snail is it? As far as I know petsmart only sells mystery/apple snails which get HUGE. haha


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah, its a mystery snail. If it gets too big, I'll put it in its own tank. Wanted Herites, but didn't have them


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought so, Nerite snails are hard to find in chain pet stores, most stores just sell Apple or Mystery snails or snails at all. 

I think it's still fine, one Mystery Snail, 2 or 3 Ghost Shrimp (since you couldn't see three), and one Betta. I'm guessing you've cycled the tank (hopefully), along with having a filter already, with the addition of some easy live plants like Java Fern, Anubias, anytype of moss, and Marimo moss balls, and some extra water changes you'll be able to house them with no problem. 

Just make sure the snail has enough food, you don't want a dead snail, they smell terrible.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah, another dead shrimp found in Kevin's mouth.  At this rate I might have to get more later haha

And I got algae wafers. How do I give them to the snail?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

just drop them in, he'll find them and munch away


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Kevin killed all the Shrimp cept one. I keep seeing him carrying them around. Guess he didn't like them 

Doesn't care about the snail though haha
I'll drop a wafer in. how often to feed?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

It'll take a while for him to eat the one. I would generally just leave it in until gone and then after a few days add another.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

If he can't finish one, just snap one in half, or smaller if needed, that's what I do with my algae wafers, my RCS tank can only finish half of a mini one.

Try not to overfeed with algae wafers either, uneaten ones will deteriorate in the water and give you more problems with water quality, if you see your snail munch on the wafer and after awhile there's leftovers, remove it.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I got algae "thins" because they were smaller, so hopefully that will work better

Thanks so much to all for the help :-D


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Holy jeez FrostSinth, I just saw your tank, that is not a five gallon. I suggest you measure your tank and calculate the real size of it.

I'm assuming it's bigger than 10g, maybe a regular 20g? This opens the door to fish friends. o:


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I know seriously!! I thought it was at least a 10gal, but my dad ("all knowing" man that he claims to be) swore it was a 5, 

I should've known better, my parents got the short stick when it comes to animals lol

But yeah, so now its at LEAST a 10 gal, maybe 15? I'll say its a 15 gal to be safe.

WHAT CAN I ADD??? :-D :-D


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Depends on your water parameters. 

I would test your pH first and then research on how hard your water is. You can get pH testing kits in pet stores, and to find out how hard your water is just Google it. Get back to us and we'll determine what you can house with your Betta.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd also suggest adding a heap more cover.  Bettas prefer lots of places to hide and explore, and it looks a little empty.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Am I the only one missing the pictures? lol


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry MissyDawg, I posted it in another thread. I'll post it here too:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Now based from this pic, unless the poor guy is being quarantined for transfer, you seem to have a very tiny bowl with a betta in it. he does look like he has had a fresh water change recently though so that makes me a bit happy. But you could create a divider and put one boy on each side. It does look like a ten gallon which is fine to split two or even three way.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah he's being quarantined, I just got him and a female and he's got some fin issues. One's he's better I'll split the tank probably. I change his water a couple times a day (50-75% change) to help him heal and keep it warm til I put him in a tank with a heater.

My question is more on the big tank Kevin is in. Please and thank you.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Before adding more fish you need much more cover, via plants, driftwood or decorations with hidey holes. Fish need to get away from each other and having no cover won't allow it. So before more fish save up for more decorations


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

You also need to know your water chemistry and how many gallons it actually is.  Guess-work isn't exact enough.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yes measure it, its HUGE.

and the lack of cover is probably why your shrimp got eaten. more hiding space will help if you wanted more shrimp! ^-^


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

what would be good for cover? The tank is so big, all the decorations seem dwarfed. I want to find things that reach all the way to the top, but I don't have much money and all the big ones are super expensive


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

real plants would be good. floating things on top and maybe moss and shorter plants with lots of leaves. check out Mo's plant thread in the habitat forum ^-^


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

will re-do lol

the snail hasn't moved... is that common? its still got the wall and such, so I think its stilll alive, doesn't stink either.


----------

